# Triplets and twins in minutes!!!



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Star and Halo are twin sisters. At least Star will be taking over for her mom, Tabatha, who is getting retired this year. So I am very fond of them. They came into heat on the same day and both were bred and I thought how neat it would be if they kidded on the same day.
Boy Howdy!!!!!
Right on their due date, yesterday, Star started showing goo and Halo had a wet tail. So I figured they would be having babies a few hours apart. WRONG! 
Star had a head out when I got back to the barn with my phone and towels. Baby one came out like a kid on a water slide. I got hubby on the phone (he had wanted to be there) to tell him, too late. Baby number two, back hooves first, slid down the chute as we were talking. We hung up and I heard Halo pushing. Yikes! I called Rod back and told him to get home. I could not do both at once.
Halo was not having as easy a time of it. But she was really going by the book for a FF. Rod was helping Halo's first who was hooves and nose but turned sideways when Star had number 3 :shocked: Halo's second came along in a timely manner. And I had not had time for breakfast!!!
Everyone seems just fine. At first, the moms, especially Star; did not seem too interested in their babies. I think maybe she had them so fast she did not realize what had happened. She just kept asking to be let out.
As is my practice, I got some colostrum down each of them with a bottle. I just get too frustrated getting newborns to nurse; especially of Mom is not cooperative.
I was a little concerned about two of the triplets. They are super tiny. But they are fully developed, have great sucking reflex, survived the night and are nursing from Mom. So from what I can tell they are perfectly healthy, just half the size of the others. I swear, when you pick them up you can barely feel them in your arms.
I cannot figure out why the moms are not that interested in their babies. They have had great role models including a really good mom. They are very co-dependent on her so maybe that is part of it. She has 4 new ones to take care of.
But today I made sure the babies were hungry and watched until all 5 had nursed. Neither moms nor babies seem to care who they are nursing from or who is nursing. They are sharing a pen cuz if they are separated they bawl all night.
I know I tend to write books about our birthings but I just get so excited. And where else will anyone even listen? Thanks for reading. :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, the triplets are :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
the twins :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are adorable! so many so quick, WOW!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations! That's quite an event! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :leap: What a very busy morning you had!! Glad that all are well...they are ADORABLE


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW congrats that sure is some kidding experience.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow - congratulations! And I never mind the longer stories, that's how us newbies learn! And I have two does that I bought bred that were put in with the buck at the same time, so I may have a similar story coming up in May!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How exciting! I'm still waiting for my first real kidding (I slept through the last one! :shocked: ) Mindy is/was due today, but looks like she might bake her bicuits another day or two. 

I'm not sure what I'd do if two were pushing at once!

Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Great story! I have 2 does that are best friends that are due 1 day apart...could go at the same time. Congratulations!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Things are going fine. I will update with pictures tomorrow.
Funny thing. The babies are often found in a group of three and a group of two. But not always the same three and two. When they nap they all climb into the kennel and snuggle together. 
I put them with their respective moms when I am making sure they nurse but do not think they care when I am not around.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

I will gladly listen!  Thanks for sharing your crazy awesome experience :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! That's great! And I don't mind the long posts, it just leaves more room for details!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

How cool! :greengrin: Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------

